# HDC-TM700 camcorder



## ramborums (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone use Panasonic HDC-TM700 camcorder?  Any feedback please.

I am looking to buy one for making serious amateur and semi professional use, like making short films, documentaries, video brochures and educational films.

I picked this based on the video quality and the level of manual controls.

Any inputs please.

Thanks

Ramesh


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 8, 2010)

can you quote the price of the model>


----------



## ramborums (Dec 9, 2010)

Around 750USD.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 9, 2010)

well the only thing i didn;t like in dis was its optical zoom only 12x.. 
sony gives upto 25x zoom with large SSD for same price range.. bt screen is 2.7 inch instead of 3"


----------



## pariharvikas23 (Dec 12, 2010)

ramborums said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone use Panasonic HDC-TM700 camcorder?  Any feedback please.
> 
> ...




Hi Ramesh,

I am using TM-700 from past 6-7 Months, and i am very proud to Own this Camcorder.
Its priced around 750$.
My Feedback:- 

Good:-
1. Superb Picture Quality and Color.
2. Built Quality( Feels Very Solid in Hand). Also light weight.
3. Optical Stabilization is very efficient.
4. Lots of manual controls.(I love using Ring).
5. Viewfinder works great.
6. Sound Quality is also very impressive.
7. 18x Intelligent Zoom is amazing.(12x Optical). 700x Digital Zoom.
8. Expandable Memory.
9. Auto mode is very Intelligent. (Adjust all setting to get the best out of it).
10. Menu is easy to use.


Bad:
1. Stock Battery only last 100 mins(Must have a spare Battery).
2. Still Photo Quality is Average (12 Mega Pixel).
3. Low resolution LCD.
4. No Mini to HDMI cable included.
5. DC input is below battery.(You have to take out the battery to use DC input).
6. Battery Charger can be used either as charger or as DC input to the camcorder.


If you are looking for picture/sound quality, then look no further than TM700. I will 100 % recommend this beauty.
If you buy this ,get a spare battery, mini to HDMI cable, Extra Memory Card and a nice bag for this beauty.


Vikas Parihar
Bangalore


----------



## techspark (Apr 19, 2011)

guys i dont see anywhere on the net that it is available for $750. All sites have priced it above $1000

The panasonic india website also shows it but without the price so i guess it must be already out here officially. Anyone who can suggest a good dealer in mumbai ?

I got a quote of 45k(grey market) which means without bill and warranty. This will be my last choice but i m really looking for a better price and a good dealer.

Thanx


----------

